# Why do wireless mice have glitchy movement?



## icedragn43 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why do wireless mice, or at least the 2 microsoft mice i have used.. why are they glitchy? like if you use this mouse then a wired mouse you will notice its not smooth at moving the pointer around and you can noticably see it do little jumps... is there anyway to fix this :S or is this normal for micrassoft? It isnt a hug deal but i notice small things like this, would like to fix it but again i only paid like $15 for this mouse lol, retails for like 45 so im not complaining too much, thanks!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it has to do with the frequency offset.

the frequency that windows talks to the mouse, and the frequency that the mouse talks to it's transceiver, is different in an offset fashion.

meaning, it will be there to answer 10 or 15 ms in a row, and then it misses one.

this translates to a laggy mouse.

bottom line is this, either experiment with different brands, and maybe find one with less lag, or use a corded mouse for gaming.

the logitech wireless mouses have less lag than the microsoft ones, from the tests we did here with my microsoft mouse, and my roommates' logitech mouse. (or at least the two microsoft mouses we tested were slower than the logitech, and also slower than a total no-name.)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've used a few Logitech cordless mice. My latest one MX1000 is the best so far, no problems in Windows or games, very accurate and responsive.


----------



## feddup (Oct 16, 2004)

*What Mouse?*

I don't know if this will help but my Logitech MX700 has an option to "Smoothe cursor movement" or something like that. Sounds neat doesn't it! Try unchecking that option. It SMOOTHED out my mouse movement and I don't know why.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you load the mouse drivers that was included with it?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I use Logitech as well. Very reliable - my only complaint is that it uses up batteries fairly quickly.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

crazijoe said:


> Did you load the mouse drivers that was included with it?


neither my microsoft mouse, or my roommate's logitech have the drivers installed.

for what it's worth, when we did install them once upon a time, there wasn't any difference we could see.


----------

